# Poa triv or something else?



## grngrs (Apr 27, 2019)

I recently put down an application of Tenacity and there's a bunch of white spots on the lawn. The grass in those spots are really easy to pull out and has really shallow roots. I was laying down the Tenacity to help with my poa annua problem, but these sections don't really look like poa annua.

Is it possibly poa triv? Or is just somehow "bad" grass sections due to soil or watering or fungus or something? This isn't insect damage from what I can tell because the section that I dug up had 0 grubs in them and I don't really every see grubs in my soil. I tried to ID it and it was hard to tell if it's something other than PRG. It has a pointed leaf tip instead of a boat tip and there are some white ligules, but I believe both PRG and poa triv both have this, so I couldn't tell. There are no purple stocks for the most part either. Any help would be appreciated in helping figure out if this is some sort of weed or if not, why these are turning white and have such shallow roots.


----------

